# PS3 or 360?



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm planning on buying either a PS3 or 360 in the new year, after I can rack up a bit more money.  Which one is 'better'?  What are the pros and cons?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 29, 2007)

PS3 is a solid, secure entertainment system with modern features but is lacking in good games. It's online features are free. Games cannot be pirated on the PS3, yet.

360 is a poorly designed console that causes RRODs, but has the best library of games on any next gen system. It's online features require a subscription. Games can be pirated on it.

Multi platform games, on average, perform better on the 360 than they do on the PS3. This is down to lazy developers, rather than the PS3 being inferior hardware. 

In future I expect PS3 games to improve and perform better. It's library of games shall also improve as more developers release their games on the machine.

Right now the machine to buy is the 360. Give the PS3 one to two years, and then I expect it will be a must buy system.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 29, 2007)

sekhu pretty much has it covered.

I have both systems and can easily recommend the 360 as the best choice.

Other good things about the 360 are the controller is so comfortable and the Xbox LIVE store and Arcade craps all over the Playstation store.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 29, 2007)

I have both as well. 
If you choose PS3, console + 10 games is easily $1000. 
If you choose 360 Pro, console + $1.5 per game + $40 DLDVD burner so pretty hard to reach $1000.

I have 12 PS3 exclusives, the expense was getting out of hand (because all those were purchased over 4 months period, along with other multiplatform games as well) so I got a 360 and I'm financially more stable now. (lol) $40, that's either 20 Verbatim DLDVDs or 2~3 second-hand PS3 games.

Isn't it funny how Sony's strong PS3 security is encouraging 360 sales?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I have both as well.
> If you choose PS3, console + 10 games is easily $1000.
> If you choose 360 Pro, console + $1.5 per game + $40 DLDVD burner so pretty hard to reach $1000.
> 
> ...



Wow. I know you save money and all but when ( yes when.. All consoles break it's just the 360 breaks early ) your console breaks how will you fix it?


----------



## Azimuth (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Wow. I know you save money and all but when ( yes when.. All consoles break it's just the 360 breaks early ) your console breaks how will you fix it?



x-clamp replacement


----------



## gixxaman (Nov 29, 2007)

PS3 is a solid, secure entertainment system with modern features but is lacking in good games. It's online features are free. Games cannot be pirated on the PS3, yet.

HAHAHA

PS3s are crap.... Both 360 and PS3 has have issues with console at least xbox has extended to a 3 year warratny were sony has not.  I have had my ps3 AND 360 for about a year my ps3 has been replaced twice where have not had a problem with 360 yet. Got them both last year same time. Nov 20


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

Doesn't 360 have problems with burning out or something?


----------



## JohnDrake (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought a PS3 at launch.  It is not a good long term investment.

Sony pleads with developers not to abandon PS3

and...

Book released concerning the failure of the PS3

Abysmal hardware sales, abysmal software sales, and a $200 price drop in the system's first year.  This all spells trouble.  In fact this reminds me exactly of the Sega Saturn when it first came out.  The price drop alone projects an image of failure and desperation on the part of Sony.  Honestly I don't know what else to say.  

I bought a Saturn at launch and I never regretted making that decision.  I bought a PS3 at launch and it was the biggest mistake of my gaming career.

Dont shoot the messenger Sony fans.  I'm just speaking my mind.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, despite most of the votes going to 360, I'm still torn between the two, just cuz I love my PS2.  Now what about modding your 360; is it easy, good to do?  And what can the mods do?  Cuz the modding of a 360 may make me buy that, other than a currently non-moddable PS3.

Sorry, I've been in the DS scene recently, and have no clue what is going on in the consoles modding.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Okay, despite most of the votes going to 360, I'm still torn between the two, just cuz I love my PS2.Â Now what about modding your 360; is it easy, good to do?Â And what can the mods do?Â Cuz the modding of a 360 may make me buy that, other than a currently non-moddable PS3.
> 
> Sorry, I've been in the DS scene recently, and have no clue what is going on in the consoles modding.



Key thing you state is that you love your PS2. PS3 right now has nothing in terms of games compared to the PS2. It will take a fair amount of time before all the games you care about on your PS2 show up on the PS3.

The decision all boils down to one thing IMO, get the console that has the games that you want to play.

If all the games you want to play aren't out yet then just wait, then you will get a more uptodate console and for a cheaper price.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, now what about the 360 burning out?  Or something like that?


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah blah
> ...


By burning out do you mean RROD? 
There are two kinds of 360s, one that already got RROD, and one that will get RROD. 
New models fixed half the problem so there's no guarantee you won't get RROD with 65nm models either.
But trust me, you'll save more money by getting RROD on modded 360 than PS3 with legit games. I'm dead broke because I buy too many PS3 games


----------



## Dedale (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> PS3 is a solid, secure entertainment system with modern features but is lacking in good games. It's online features are free. Games cannot be pirated on the PS3, yet.
> 
> 360 is a poorly designed console that causes RRODs, but has the best library of games on any next gen system. It's online features require a subscription. Games can be pirated on it.
> 
> ...



Nothing to add... the truth, only the truth


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gixxaman @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3s are crap.... Both 360 and PS3 has have issues with console at least xbox has extended to a 3 year warratny were sony has not.Â I have had my ps3 AND 360 for about a year my ps3 has been replaced twice where have not had a problem with 360 yet. Got them both last year same time. Nov 20
> ...



Looks like your all set then


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 29, 2007)

How much life time does the cooling fan add to the 360?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> How much life time does the cooling fan add to the 360?



You mean the intercooler? It kills it.


----------



## Crygor64 (Nov 30, 2007)

For all the people saying the PS3 is a durable machine remember this..

PlayStation = Disc Read Errors
PSone = Disc Read Errors
PS2 = Disc Read Errors
PSX = So defective it was recalled
PS2slim - Disc Read Errors
PSP = Disc Read Errors

The PS2 had so many problems sony was sued in America and Canada. (and they lost)

PlayStation Class Action Lawsuit

So complain all you want about the Xbox 360s problems, but Sony products have never been reliable either.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 30, 2007)

Get 360, same reasons everyone else has said.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> How much life time does the cooling fan add to the 360?
> 
> Hard to say. Some people still get RROD in a short time with external cooling fan, some people without cooling fan still have their launch model functional.
> But it surely does make you feel more secure.
> ...


You know, with the strikingly low percentage of modded PS3s (By modded, I'm pretty much looking at switch mod only at this point) people will have very little problem getting theirs fixed if such problem occurs again. 
If 360 wasn't moddable there'd be far less whining about RROD, because people can get theirs fixed for free.
Same goes for PS2 (when I sell PS2 games I ask people if their lens is fine the game I sold them will run fine lol), but I've never heard of PSP disc read errors maybe that's because of high percentage of CFWs


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 30, 2007)

At the moment go for 360, in a couple of years the PS3 will be a good buy but not right now.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> For all the people saying the PS3 is a durable machine remember this..
> 
> PlayStation = Disc Read Errors
> PSone = Disc Read Errors
> ...



PSP never had DREs, The PSone didn't have DREs, the Small PS2 didn't have DREs. Your argument is full of Lose. And DREs is not as bad as internal hardware failure.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 1, 2007)

Dont believe the Sony Fanboys, the PS3 DOESNT have better graphics then the 360.
Its just a smart marketing trick from Sony, because it was released a year later everyone thinks the graphics have improved but they arent. The Graphics of the PS3 and Xbox 360 are almost simular.
If you want a good Price/Quality console i would go for the Xbox 360.
I have the Xbox Elite it has a 120 GB harddrive and it costed me 405 euros. (whilst the PS3 400 version only has a 40 GB harddrive)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Dont believe the Sony Fanboys, the PS3 DOESNT have better graphics then the 360.
> Its just a smart marketing trick from Sony, because it was released a year later everyone thinks the graphics have improved but they arent. The Graphics of the PS3 and Xbox 360 are almost simular.
> If you want a good Price/Quality console i would go for the Xbox 360.
> I have the Xbox Elite it has a 120 GB harddrive and it costed me 405 euros. (whilst the PS3 400 version only has a 40 GB harddrive)



Yet it comes with a lot more built-in versus the 360 Elite. The 40GB comes with the Blu-Ray Drive, built- in wifi, free online in the end if you wanted all of that it would be like 600 euros or more. The only difference between the 40GB PS3 and the 360 Elite is the fact the Elite has 120GB HDD while the 40GB PS3 can have an HDD as big as 1TB. Or 320GB if you want an internal one.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Yet it comes with a lot more built-in versus the 360 Elite. The 40GB comes with the Blu-Ray Drive, built- in wifi, free online in the end if you wanted all of that it would be like 600 euros or more. The only difference between the 40GB PS3 and the 360 Elite is the fact the Elite has 120GB HDD while the 40GB PS3 can have an HDD as big as 1TB. Or 320GB if you want an internal one.



To a lot of people that's not a selling point, me included. I don't _want_ built-in wifi, I don't _want_ Blu-ray (as I don't have an HDTV), and so on. I much prefer Microsoft add what you want later approach. If you want wifi? Buy a wifi adapter. You want HD-DVD? Buy the HD-DVD add-on. That all just jacks up the price for things I don't want.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet it comes with a lot more built-in versus the 360 Elite. The 40GB comes with the Blu-Ray Drive, built- in wifi, free online in the end if you wanted all of that it would be like 600 euros or more. The only difference between the 40GB PS3 and the 360 Elite is the fact the Elite has 120GB HDD while the 40GB PS3 can have an HDD as big as 1TB. Or 320GB if you want an internal one.
> ...



Yet, what's the point of having an HD console if your not playing it on an HDTV. Sure it'll still look nice, but the difference in quality is AMAZING. And Ace you still didn't say anything about the Free online. Guess that's something you would like in the 360 eh?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Yet, what's the point of having an HD console if your not playing it on an HDTV. Sure it'll still look nice, but the difference in quality is AMAZING. And Ace you still didn't say anything about the Free online. Guess that's something you would like in the 360 eh?



They're not "HD consoles", I mean, they are, but that's not why all people buy them. I don't want an Xbox 360 because it plays prettier games. Sure upgraded graphics are nice, but I want it because they no longer make games for Xbox, so if I _don't_ upgrade I miss out on some of my favorite franchises. And besides, even if you don't have an HDTV there's a massive difference between next-gen graphics and last gen graphics. *Nod*

And I like free anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in my experience you often get what you pay for. The money w spend on Xbox Live goes towards keeping Xbox Live working properly.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, what's the point of having an HD console if your not playing it on an HDTV. Sure it'll still look nice, but the difference in quality is AMAZING. And Ace you still didn't say anything about the Free online. Guess that's something you would like in the 360 eh?
> ...



You like the fee? that is strange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Funny though, Sony is below Microsoft in terms of actual money, yet they give us Free online without Lag. When I played in my cousin's house his 360 was lagging on  live soooo much.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> You like the fee? that is strangeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misread my comment, I said I like "free" anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And you misread it because I accidentally typed "fee", but I fixed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You like the fee? that is strangeÂ
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> ...



Would you say that you NEED an HDTV to play games on a 360?  Will that make your gaming experience more, uh, better?  If so, I'd better buy one of those too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And how would one mod a 360?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Would you say that you NEED an HDTV to play games on a 360?Â Will that make your gaming experience more, uh, better?Â If so, I'd better buy one of those too.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't need an HDTV but it makes gaming a lot more enjoyable. For modding a 360 I'm pretty sure you need to flash the DVD drive and you can't flash all of them either.. I know you should use the Xtreme firmware as that one can't be banned from live.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> You don't need an HDTV but it makes gaming a lot more enjoyable. For modding a 360 I'm pretty sure you need to flash the DVD drive and you can't flash all of them either.. I know you should use the Xtreme firmware as that one can't be banned from live.


The Ixtreme firmware is the best for going on Xbox live because it has Stealth.
And all Drives can be flashed with exception of the Hitachi 89 (Needs to have some kind of passkey solded in) but this drive is uncommon.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

Guys, don't over quote. I've editd the amount of quotes down in two posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you don't NEED an HDTV for an next gen console, but it's always a nice thing to have.


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

If I had the money, I would definitely choose to buy a 360. I like the games a whole lot more, and it's cheaper.


----------



## calvin_0 (Dec 7, 2007)

if you are not a fans of Metal Gear Solid, then get 360, if you are a fans of Metal Gear Solid, get PS3, MSG4 is coming next year and its going to be big.....bigger then any MGS game ever....and note, i dont think MGS4 will be ported into either 360 or Wii without any reduction in the graphic, game play or sound system...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(calvin_0 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> if you are not a fans of Metal Gear Solid, then get 360, if you are a fans of Metal Gear Solid, get PS3, MSG4 is coming next year and its going to be big.....bigger then any MGS game ever....and note, i dont think MGS4 will be ported into either 360 or Wii without any reduction in the graphic, game play or sound system...



It's a Sony Exclusive, Microsoft can't pay enough to have it ported.


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For all the people saying the PS3 is a durable machine remember this..
> ...



You see that's where you are wrong. The PSP DOES have DRE problems as does the PS2slim.  

Also your opinion on Sony products is completely invalid for two different reasons.

First you act as its your job to defend Sony products. (How suspicious) Second, you seem very bias towards Sony, so therefore you are unwilling to be honest about the company and their faults.

One last thing, Sony recalled millions of PS2slim power cords.  So it appears that Sony's many hardware problems are not just limited to the DRE plague.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...


Italics: Link?
Bold: Irrelevant, stop spamming.


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> ...








On the contrary.  The comments you have labeled as "irrelevant" actually invalidate you and your opinion with their basic logic and undeniable truth.

See how that works?

But honestly, as long as your happy being this forum's resident joke...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> ...




I love how you have ignored the main part of my post. I have yet to see the link. Seriously if all you can do is insult me just SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 8, 2007)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Crygor64 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...



1. You insulted ME first.

2. You really need to be banned.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> 1. You insulted ME first.
> 
> 2. You really need to be banned.



1. Link. 
2. I can say the same. All you do is flame me in EVERY thread I make or post in.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=680...t=15&p=891531&# 

This one for example. You come off trying to start a flamewar. I had said NOTHING about Sony and you try to start a flame war. Your pretty sad.

Mods please just delete these posts were getting off topic. Were probably get us both warned.


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 8, 2007)

1 Google

2 You still need to be banned. I'm sure most people agree.

Oh and btw...

_*"First you act as its your job to defend Sony products. (How suspicious) Second, you seem very bias towards Sony, so therefore you are unwilling to be honest about the company and their faults."*_

So basically no matter what I say, you are going to ignore the facts and post your Sony? approved spin.

Essentially, engaging you in a conversation is a waste of time because you dont really want to debate.  You only wish to spread you lame fanboy propaganda.

Its no wonder you are the most disliked user on this board.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> *
> 1 Google
> 
> 2 You still need to be banned. I'm sure most people agree.*
> ...



Why should I have to google to find it? Oh yeah I shouldn't. You know I never flamed you.
Besides If I should get banned so should you.


Again your opinion =  Whole GBAtemp's opinion right?


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

Now enough Trolling for both you and me. TC, Get the one that has the most games you like, Or if they both have a significant #, get the one that has the most first, then get the 2nd one. Then you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess I'm going with a 360.  About how much does a good modchip cost?  Sorry for teh nooby questions.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

I would choose 360 right now, but I'll be happy if I have either one.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> I guess I'm going with a 360.Â About how much does a good modchip cost?Â Sorry for teh nooby questions.



Don't get a modchip. Softmodding is the way to go.


----------



## lookout (Dec 8, 2007)

I have all 3 console 


Wii - fun for awhile. 
PS3 - nothing to play unstill next year.
Xbox 360 - fun and longer lasting ~ halo 3 yaah baby!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

What's softmodding?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> What's softmodding?



Softmodding, as you can imagine, is modding... with software. I wasn't aware of a softmod for the 360, but you can softmod an original Xbox rather easily. Exploiting a 'security breach' in certain titles (Splinter Cell, 007: AUF, MechAssault), you can load a save game which, in fact, contains a modified Linux installer. Loading this save file will cause the game's data to overflow, allowing free access to the Xbox's memory for the installer. You'll then be able to install UXE or Ndure, whichever exploit you want, with an easy and automated installer.

But, as I said, this is what softmodding for the original Xbox is. I didn't know you could softmod a 360... but you get the idea, I hope


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 9, 2007)

So in basic terms, softmodding does not actually hack into the 360 itself?  You just get a save file that allows you to access the memory, where you can store games?  Sorry again for the noobish question.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> So in basic terms, softmodding does not actually hack into the 360 itself?Â You just get a save file that allows you to access the memory, where you can store games?Â Sorry again for the noobish question.



Softmodding on the 360 is modding the DVD tray with a different firmware. You don't store it on the hard drive. Google Ixtreme Firmware. It should give you guide and such.


----------



## HipN (Dec 10, 2007)

Basically you replaces the DVD drives FW so it passes backups as originals. It basically does what modchips do without any physical modification to the system.


----------



## calvin_0 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> For all the people saying the PS3 is a durable machine remember this..
> 
> PlayStation = Disc Read Errors
> PSone = Disc Read Errors
> ...



i personally own a PSX since its release and been use up until 4 years ago, it didnt have any kind of error, and my PS2 is around 4-5 years old, and yet it still running perfectly....and before you said anything, I play my console alot....average of 5 hours a day, longer if its a holiday.

but PSone and PS2 slim are indeed faulty, i have friend who got those and they burn-up during over heat....i guess those slim version arent cut for hardcore gaming without a proper cooling system....


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Basically you replaces the DVD drives FW so it passes backups as originals. It basically does what modchips do without any physical modification to the system.



Okay, so there is a lesser chance of bricking.  What are some good softmods( and please put in very easy language)?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HipN @ Dec 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically you replaces the DVD drives FW so it passes backups as originals. It basically does what modchips do without any physical modification to the system.
> ...



iXtreme 1.4 Recently came out. It's the best one as you can't get banned on live with this one.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 11, 2007)

So do you just download it and replace the firmware with iXtreme?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> So do you just download it and replace the firmware with iXtreme?



Basically yeah, but it's not that simple... You'll need to open the 360 ( which is ridiculously difficult without this Internet kit thing apparently. ), Get the tool to flash the drive, etc... It takes quite a lot of work, but it's better than a modchip in the end.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2007)

OK and about the games, do you download them and put them on the 360 like a DS ROM, or do you have to burn it to a CD or something else?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> OK and about the games, do you download them and put them on the 360 like a DS ROM, or do you have to burn it to a CD or something else?



You have to download them, and burn then to dual-layer DVDs.


----------



## beedog19 (Dec 16, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that if you have the newest iXtreme fw you have to use stealth backups which are 1 to 1 backups. Now, there are other firmwares with which you can use downloaded games but with those you won't be able to use LIVE.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 16, 2007)

If you like good games get xbox360. 

If you like waiting for good games get PS3


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> If you like good games get xbox360.
> 
> If you like waiting for good games get PS3Â



Considering the PS3 currently has Warhawk, Heavenly Sword, R&CF:ToD, Folklore, UT3, Uncharted. I'd say it has plenty of games ATM with a lot more to come. But hey, it's your choice. Get what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Woops how could I forget R:FoM.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 17, 2007)

How big are the games?


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> How big are the games?



Like 7.5GB uncompressed, around 5.5GB compressed usually.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 18, 2007)

Holy cow I never knew they were that big, I thought maybe a GB or two max.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> Holy cow I never knew they were that big, I thought maybe a GB or two max.Â Thanks for the info.Â



Their HD games... Even Wii games are over 4 gigs... You seriously expected them to be a gig or two?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm totally new to the console modding thing; so I basically know nothing.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> I'm totally new to the console modding thing; so I basically know nothing.Â



Yeah they are fairly large and can be a pain to download from the web.

I highly suggest getting a Samsung DVD-ROM drive modded with Kreon firmware for your PC, you can then hire the games or borrow them from friends and rip them directly to your PC, no downloading required.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm totally new to the console modding thing; so I basically know nothing.Â
> ...



And that can be compatible with any mod, like iXtreme?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> ...




Yeah.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 20, 2007)

Said most of it really...

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 29 2007, 02:58 AM)

PS3 is a solid, secure entertainment system with modern features but is lacking in good games. It's online features are free. Games cannot be pirated on the PS3, yet.

360 is a poorly designed console that causes RRODs, but has the best library of games on any next gen system. It's online features require a subscription. Games can be pirated on it.

Multi platform games, on average, perform better on the 360 than they do on the PS3. This is down to lazy developers, rather than the PS3 being inferior hardware. 

In future I expect PS3 games to improve and perform better. It's library of games shall also improve as more developers release their games on the machine.

Right now the machine to buy is the 360. Give the PS3 one to two years, and then I expect it will be a must buy system.

My thoughts,

Then again, I wouldn't touch a 360, check the Japanese engineers report on the hardware.  Very bad design which will fail eventually.  It has a high failure rate and everyone sold is faulty.  I would go with a PS3.  Like I say, your choice.  I agree the 360 has the best library of games at the moment though.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay, that's perfect, I'm going to get my console in September, cuz right now there is a 'budget' problem, so I'm going to go with the PS3, by which that time should be hot on the market.  Awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any good games right now?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> Okay, that's perfect, I'm going to get my console in September, cuz right now there is a 'budget' problem, so I'm going to go with the PS3, by which that time should be hot on the market.Â Awesome.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Resistance: Fall of Man
COD4
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destructions
Warhawk
Motorstorm ( Don't knock it till you try it. )
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Assassin's Creed
Unreal Tournament 3
Heavenly Sword

Are all great games... There are more too but there are the only ones I remember by head.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Dec 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that's perfect, I'm going to get my console in September, cuz right now there is a 'budget' problem, so I'm going to go with the PS3, by which that time should be hot on the market.Â Awesome.Â
> ...



Isn't Assassin's Creed really repetitive?  And never heard of Drake's Fortune; what genre is that?  And are there any good racing games on the PS3 like the GT series and can be fun with a wheel?


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 7, 2008)

I just started playing Resistance at the weekend, I must say from the 4-5 levels I've played so far it is very mediocre, I was kind of expecting a bit more but it's fairly boring so far.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> I just started playing Resistance at the weekend, I must say from the 4-5 levels I've played so far it is very mediocre, I was kind of expecting a bit more but it's fairly boring so far.



It's a launch game. Remember that. For a launch title it really is great. Compared to now it's pretty meh. I still like it a bit better than COD4 though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 10, 2008)

Resistance looks real good.  Any other good FPS's?


----------



## test84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Aura, Uncharted is mixture of Tomb Raider plus more shooting.
its nothing genuine, but its not a bad mixture of other successful games.
(dont like it myself but my friend enjoyed it and finished it) 

I persoanally would suggest waiting more about PS3/360.
my reaon is that until the release of MGS4 and FF XIII'es two things will happen: first is if anything worth happened for PS3 will be shown up for those big games and second is that the prices of PS3 will be the lowest possible to increase buyers of PS3 and also for 360, the new falcon motherboard will be out and tested.

just a _test_ suggestion.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Resistance looks real good.Â Any other good FPS's?



Like I said earlier, UT3, COD4, The Orange Box, F.E.A.R. Sorry I don't know many FPS since i don't play them too much.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Resistance looks real good.Â Any other good FPS's?
> ...



OK thanks Ze.  Appreciate your help.  PS3 is gonna be mine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Uh, laterz, anyways.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, i think both consoles have their good and bad points. The reason why i bought a 360 was because it can be modded.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2008)

PS3. the 360 wont be able to keep up with the software updates of sony.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> PS3. the 360 wont be able to keep up with the software updates of sony.


Sorry can you explain, i dont understand this argument.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3. the 360 wont be able to keep up with the software updates of sony.
> ...


im pretty sure he means sony updates faster so u get more things at a faster pace


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> ...



Considering the 360 update for Divx playback came out first, and the fact that the 360 can play MP3's while you are playing a game I fail to see how Sony are providing more options at a faster pace.

If anything Sony has been playing catch-up with regards to OS features.

Anyway in the end they are both about the same in features at the moment except for the MP3's in game on 360.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 16 2008 said:
> ...


Lol didnt even now i could play mp3's while playing a game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have to find out how this works.


----------



## jszelei (Jan 17, 2008)

ps3 has built in wifi so you dont need to go buy the $120 adapter if you choose xbox and also its free online. Another perk is that it does play full hd movies right out of the box and upscales your standard dvds to 1080 with the online update. Games wise there is a couple good titles, more and more are coming the months ahead (killzone 2, haze, metal gear solid 4) but currently uncharted, warhawk, ratchet and clank, unreal tournament and cod 4 seem to be the most popular.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 16 2008 said:
> ...




The 360 has been able to play MP3's and DivX first because M$ had a lot more time to work and play with it to find out how to do it. Catch-up? No, Not really. The 360 needs to at least get an internet browser. The DS, a $130 handheld has it, Why can't the Xbox 360 get it? Software, Sony is behind, but it's letting out updates a lot faster than Microsoft. In Hardware, Sony pwns MS too.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> The 360 has been able to play MP3's and DivX first because M$ had a lot more time to work and play with it to find out how to do it. Catch-up? No, Not really. The 360 needs to at least get an internet browser. The DS, a $130 handheld has it, Why can't the Xbox 360 get it? Software, Sony is behind, but it's letting out updates a lot faster than Microsoft. In Hardware, Sony pwns MS too.


Graphical: 360 is a little bit better then PS3 (videos prove it!)
Processing power: PS3 is quite a bit better then the 360.

And for the Internet browser part, i dont care, i wouldnt use it anyways.
And Microsoft having more time? Wel you cant realy use that against them, they were smart to release the 360 a year before the PS3, so they have an advantage on that point, but you cant blame them for having more free time, Sony could have had more time to develop new technologies to if they had released the PS3 earlier.


----------



## TaMs (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd take ps3.
actually i already got ps3. : DD no real reasons why. just better hardware, better games(atleast 2008 lineup looks awesome), linux. dunno. xbox isn't just my thing.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Graphical: 360 is a little bit better then PS3 (videos prove it!)
> Processing power: PS3 is quite a bit better then the 360.


uncharted was pretty impressive imo. dunno if there's any xbox360 game that matches it. and then again it isn't even using near of all the power of the ps3, but whatever.
but i agree that multiplatform games are mostly better looking on box except cod4.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The 360 has been able to play MP3's and DivX first because M$ had a lot more time to work and play with it to find out how to do it. Catch-up? No, Not really. The 360 needs to at least get an internet browser. The DS, a $130 handheld has it, Why can't the Xbox 360 get it? Software, Sony is behind, but it's letting out updates a lot faster than Microsoft. In Hardware, Sony pwns MS too.
> ...




Doesn't mean other people wouldn't, to continue on with the rest of your (painful to read) post I can use it against them. Sony was smart and decided to wait. If they had released the PS3 in '05 it wouldn't be complete, and probably would have shortings. In Reality the PS3 did sell better than the 360 did during both of their first years. With the PS3 being a lot more expensive.

Italics, 360's Graphics card is better somewhat, In Textures PS3 kills the 360's GPU. CPU, Your right, PS3 totally owns the 360 there.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 17, 2008)

True I forgot about the PS3's internet browser.

Only reason I forgot about it is that I never use the thing on my PS3, same goes for my Wii, never used that either.

Never really saw the point of browsing on a console, just my opinion.

Still my point from my post stands, BortzANATOR claims that the 360 won't be able to keep up with software updates from Sony. I disagree stating that they are already ahead in some areas now and there is no signs that Sony are suddenly going to go miles ahead with their operating software features.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> True I forgot about the PS3's internet browser.
> 
> Only reason I forgot about it is that I never use the thing on my PS3, same goes for my Wii, never used that either.
> 
> ...



True, I'd just go on my computer for browsing.  Sony is better now, but will it better in like a year?  But you gotta admit, Sony has some nice stuff.  PS3, damn.  PSP, that's one sexy piece of machinery.  But for the PS3, how long dies it take to load a game?  Like, I played Assassin's Creed at a store, took quite a while to load.


----------



## 754boy (Jan 18, 2008)

A web browser is useless on a console in my opinion. Thats what my computer is for. Maybe in 5 years.....or as Sony explains it, 10 years, the PS3 might be on top. But hell, the NEXT-next-gen systems will be out by then and no one will even care. But for right NOW, the system to get is 360. For the TOTAL package, slap on a Wii too. 

I love my 360 damn, but it hurts me everytime I think about how Nintendo and Sony were kind enough to give their users FREE ONLINE GAMING and BUILT IN WIFI. That shit pisses me off so much that I think about defecting to the PS3.....it bothers me just that much.


----------



## cory1492 (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> I love my 360 damn, but it hurts me everytime I think about how Nintendo and Sony were kind enough to give their users FREE ONLINE GAMING and BUILT IN WIFI. That shit pisses me off so much that I think about defecting to the PS3.....it bothers me just that much.


You gotta realize, M$ is trying to change the business model to "pay per use" instead of "pay to own it."


----------



## TaMs (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > True I forgot about the PS3's internet browser.
> ...


It doesn't take long to load assasin's creed on my ps3. Actually i was impressed how fast ps3 loads games compared to ps2. It also could be that my ps2 is too old and the laser dying so it takes some time. of course it depends on the game, but overall what i've seen, there's no massive load times.
Then again i tried forza 2 demo on xbox360 in store, it loaded like 3-6 minutes. Maybe it was just because it was a demo, who knows.

But i agree with you guys that web browser is pretty useless in console, but it's good to be there. For exmaple if your pc dies suddenly.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> ...



Lawl, my PS2 is dying too, cuz it's old as hell and I've played so much on it.  And for playing PS2 games on the PS2, can you use a PS2 memory card?


----------



## hankchill (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Lawl, my PS2 is dying too, cuz it's old as hell and I've played so much on it.Â And for playing PS2 games on the PS2, can you use a PS2 memory card?



I'm sure you mean playing PS2 on the PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You need to spend $20 on an adaptor that will let you download the PS2 saves onto a virtual memory card for use on the PS3. It's a piss-of tactic, because you will never need to use the device again.

You cannot directly save or load from the PS2 memory card, it has to be downloaded using that device for use on the PS3.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawl, my PS2 is dying too, cuz it's old as hell and I've played so much on it.Â And for playing PS2 games on the PS2, can you use a PS2 memory card?
> ...



Damn that's stupid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also guessing that you can't download save files, unless there's another adapter.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> ...




You can...


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> ...


Can you give me a video that proves the Textures of the PS3 are better then that the textures of the 360?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> ...




http://www.gametrailers.com/plaayer/18049&...=18049&type=mov


----------



## fischju (Jan 24, 2008)

Why is it that the Sony fanboys can never admit that the 360 has a better lineup, and instead focus on the issue of power? Even when 360 owners admit that the PS3 is more powerful?

And BTW the SDF is a joke - it's funny when Nintendo fans believe it and get pissed - even funnier when it recruits Sony fanboys who believe it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Why is it that the Sony fanboys can never admit that the 360 has a better lineup, and instead focus on the issue of power? Even when 360 owners admit that the PS3 is more powerful?
> 
> And BTW the SDF is a joke - it's funny when Nintendo fans believe it and get pissed - even funnier when it recruits Sony fanboys who believe it.




You can't say better. It's a ****ing opinion. I didn't know people couldn't have their own opinions. IT"S FACT PS3 is more powerful. But it's an OPINION to say the 360 has better games. It's taste. Jesus that's why we ''fanboys'' don't admit it, BECAUSE WE DON"T THINK IT"S TRUE.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 25, 2008)

im about to say something shocking ... 

i say you get the ps3 ....................

thats right i say ps3


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> im about to say something shocking ...
> 
> i say you get the ps3 ....................
> 
> thats right i say ps3




And what's so shocking about him getting a ps3?


----------



## 754boy (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > im about to say something shocking ...
> ...



Lol everything the BoneMonkey says is shocking


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> ...



That is so true.


----------



## fischju (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the Sony fanboys can never admit that the 360 has a better lineup, and instead focus on the issue of power? Even when 360 owners admit that the PS3 is more powerful?
> ...



Well, it's my opinion that you are an asshole and a fact that nobody will ever love you.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> You can't say better. It's a ****ing opinion. I didn't know people couldn't have their own opinions. IT"S FACT PS3 is more powerful. But it's an OPINION to say the 360 has better games. It's taste. Jesus that's why we ''fanboys'' don't admit it, BECAUSE WE DON"T THINK IT"S TRUE.



It's obvious that what people say on forums is their opinion. This is a forum, a place for opinions of all types. 


Xbox360 has way better games. 
Most the games look better than their equivalent on the PS3. 
The 360 is cheaper.  
Better controller. 
Better games....oh did I already say that?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't say better. It's a ****ing opinion. I didn't know people couldn't have their own opinions. IT"S FACT PS3 is more powerful. But it's an OPINION to say the 360 has better games. It's taste. Jesus that's why we ''fanboys'' don't admit it, BECAUSE WE DON"T THINK IT"S TRUE.
> ...




Yes and a lot of these opinions are from people who haven't had the console they think sucks for at least week to realize their wrong.


----------



## fischju (Jan 25, 2008)

And the hundreds of people who get paid to review games, but who cares what they think?

Instead of replying, why don't I just make it easier for you to understand. That post was what is considered "sarcasm" - it's scary learning new things, let me explain - it's a a mode of satirical wit depending for its effect on bitter, caustic, and often ironic language that is usually directed against an individual. If you incorporate this new concept and apply it to the first statement, you will see the real message:

Hundreds of reviewers rate games for the PS3 and X360, and the latter has a much larger number of games that are rated positively.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> And the hundreds of people who get paid to review games, but who cares what they think?




No. That's where you're wrong. Reviewers, usually try both versions.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2008)

I know that this thread is a bit old... but... 360 all the way!


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn it, I was all set to get a PS3, but now like everybody is saying get a 360, except like Ze and the BoneMonkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So. Confused.


----------



## poisonousj (Jan 27, 2008)

360 = unreliable hardware but a lot more great games available right now and is hackable with custom DVD firmware...

PS3 = better quality product for the money, yet less great games at the moment.

all that can change, and I believe both have a rumor price drop of $299 for the release of GTA4.


----------



## Strokemouth (Jan 27, 2008)

I have both, but I use the PS3 way more...however, it's mostly for watching Blu-Ray movies.

There are a few games for the PS3 that are excellent and exclusive, Folklore being my favorite. But, for the multi-platform games (which most are these days), I usually go with the 360 version, solely for achievements and playing friends on Xbox Live.

I'd say the 360 is better from a games perspective, but the PS3 wins if you're looking for more of an "entertainment" console, especially if you are planning on watching high-def movies or streaming content from a different source (granted, the media center option in the 360 is very good, but the PS3's DNLA support wins for those of us that don't run Windows).


----------



## enigmaindex (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Damn it, I was all set to get a PS3, but now like everybody is saying get a 360, except like Ze and the BoneMonkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might want to add my name there. I think you should get a PS3. I havent bothered posted much in this topic because arguing with fan boys is pointless you get no where.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You shoudnt base your decision on whether to get a PS3 or X360 on this topic at all that would be just stupid, its just full of pointless flames and bullshit and no solid information about both consoles really. And you shoudnt stop deciding to get a PS3 just becasue there is more X360 fanboys on here and more X360 votes and posts. Decide for yourself, if you wanted to get the PS3 then get it, or if you want the X360 then get it. 

Both consoles are great but i'm in favour of the PS3 because of the Blu-Ray. You wont regret getting either console they are both great honestly. (well you might have slight regret it if you get a X360 if you watch a lot of DVD's since they are coming to Blu-Ray now but im sure M$ will come up with a blu-ray player add-on.) But thats not the point. Its entriely up to you, you make the decsion, dont let this thread make the decison for you. Is this thread spending their money for you to get a console? No they are not they couldnt care less. You are, its your hard earned money, and you shouldnt let this thread dictate which to buy. You make the decision based on what you know and want.

If your going to get a console based on what this biased thread says, then truly sir you are a fucking idiot.

Simple as that.

Shame on you fanboys and your big ego's bunch of keyboard warriors you are.


EDIT: And no im not biased by telling him to get the PS3, im simply using it as the example and to get a message/point of view accross.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(poisonousj @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> 360 = unreliable hardware but a lot more great games available right now and is hackable with custom DVD firmware...
> 
> PS3 = better quality product for the money, yet less great games at the moment.
> 
> all that can change, and I believe both have a rumor price drop of $299 for the release of GTA4.




Less Games. IMO More Good Games. Thing with the 360 is, So what if it has the games if the box is always leaving you'll never play them. With the PS3 with the few it has at least you get to enjoy the titles. And the PS3 doesn't have a few either it's quite a lot.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(poisonousj @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 360 = unreliable hardware but a lot more great games available right now and is hackable with custom DVD firmware...
> ...


And again that is your opinion against the opinion of tens of reviewers.A
You make it look like every Xbox is dying every month or so, but the failure rate is less then 10% at the moment, I dont see it is good but you make it look like everyone who owns a Xbox has to send it to Microsoft every week or so.
But as already stated above, I think you shouldn't base your decision on the posts made in this topic, just look at the games onn both consoles, and the upcoming titles for both consoles.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(poisonousj @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




For the Falcon Boxes. But that's only like what? 1 million xboxes that are falcons. Majority have the 33% ones so.. Yeah Microsoft said they repaired something like 6.85 million consoles. Let me look around to where I found this.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it, I was all set to get a PS3, but now like everybody is saying get a 360, except like Ze and the BoneMonkey.
> ...



Is Blu-Ray really that good? I saw this thing on TV on how it looks without and then with Blu-Ray.  And some people say that it's a rip, like HD is better.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Blu-ray is better than HD-DVD. Spec wise/movie studio wise/sale wise at least. They both get the same HD picture really. Basically the most import things Blu-ray is better than HD.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha okay sure.  I guess that I can use the PS3 for a Blu-Ray player.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 2, 2008)

i bought an xbox 360


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jalapeno @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> i bought an xbox 360


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 2, 2008)

no need to be a jerk about it,

just because u want to pay $200 for a sony logo


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(jalapeno @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> no need to be a jerk about it,
> 
> just because u want to pay $200 for a sony logo



I wasn't being a jerk, I'm just saying it's a weird way to decide on purchases. And no i didn't pay $200 for a Sony logo, I payed for Exclusives, Accessories, and Blu-ray.


----------



## Trulen (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd say a PS3.

But I neither own a 360 or a PS3.

I've played  a 360, though.  Rockband and Guitar Hero III. But that's not a good way to gauge the system.  


But I'd pick the PS3 'cause it's the underdog.  
And the fact that it's a pretty good system.  
But still, it's the underdog and the victim of many attacks. 

Plus, I'm not THAT big on FPS D:  
I've got Medal of Honor 2 for wii.  The genre just doesn't appeal that much to me D:  

But the 360 DOES have some other games, I know.



Just that the PS3 intrigues me.  


But if you base your decision on anything I've just said, I'd be dissapointed. 
ButISayGoForThePS3


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know I said I do not tend to venture into fanboy pissing matches in a thread the other day I managed to get 3 pages in before it got tedious.
So again the first reply (and those reinforcing it) was probably the most accurate but what the hey.

"HD" video. I did a test earlier today/yesterday to see if HD was all that:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73993
My results are free for all to see, replicate and discuss. My personal opinion based on those results and general messing around says placebo effect at best.

As for HD-DVD vs Blu ray I will keep it short as it could get off topic.
"Spec wise it is superior".
Numerically bandwidth and scrap of space are superior for blu ray no question. If you like though we can have a discussion on whether they really matter, in short they do not and I can demonstrate that.

HD-DVD is pretty much on the ropes in the commercial arena it seems or getting that way in a few places but there are some things in its favour like region free (technically it is optional but companies seem to be intelligent enough to see that it would be shooting themselves in the foot or they locked up/shot their marketing idiots), decent features (sorry people but java to activate some glorified subtitles: no thanks you can keep it).
HD-DVD is able to be copied marginally easier though (neither are quite at DVD level but hard still means possible).
If you really want a Blu ray player go a PS3 as standards/profiles seem to come and go there and the PS3 seems to be just about the only thing that will keep up right now.
Despite my considering it a waste of time I say give "HD" optical formats until Easter/traditional summer lull before even thinking about declaring a winner. If a decent dual format player appears (seen as they could not do it in the first place despite ample opportunity) then that would likely be the better if you feel the need to do it at all.

If going the moral standing of the companies route both Sony and Microsoft rate barely above pond scum, both are guilty of perverting standards, heavy handed tactics, disinformation, shear stupidity, anti competitive behaviour, anti consumer behaviour and just about everything else under the sun.

Hardware: Sony have a long history of fairly shoddy hardware and software but have bucked their ideas up a bit (ignoring design decisions like disabled cores and some first run diodes perhaps not being up to scratch), the 360 has a bunch of well documented faults but at least MS have realised they are there to service you.

Backup games: MS only I am afraid. Flashing the drive is the most popular  way and is fairly simple.

Internet gaming: Xbox live is paid for full functionality and Sony has a free one. Both are populated with people likely to discredit the theory of evolution (I am shocked almost every time I appear online that some of the people survived long enough to get this far, especially if you look at the state of social services). As far as I can see (and I avoid consoles online generally) neither have a clear cut superiority.
Both have demos, video, updates (probably better than v1.1 versions of cartridges and pressed discs but it amuses me none the less when people take up consoles to avoid the rigmarole of PC gaming only to have the exact same experience) and games.
Paid versus unpaid, paid only applies to those wishing to game and not indulging in updates, demos and the like. I have not seen how much "worse" silver is though. As for the actual act of paying it does seem counter intuitive to me but I guess there is a reason I pay for usenet each month.

Features: video playback. Both technically have pretty much the same features with any differences being fixable if you know enough to know what they are.
Browser: I tried the PS3 one and for a low rent browser it was not bad, I would not use it for more than looking up a guide for a difficult section. Admittedly I did not put it through its paces on some of the more badly made sites but if a site is badly made I tend not to view it. Personally I would rate some mobile phone browsers ahead of the PS3 one.

Power: we could argue numbers and toss tailored screenshots back and forth but in the end it does not matter. Word has it the 360 is marginally easier to cater for from the developer angle but designing a monster game using the kind of hardware shown here (which by and large is the same) is hard either way. At the end of the day when the next iteration starts being more than a thought at the back of the mind of people both consoles will have fantastic looking and playing games which look about the same. This being said if we do not start to see some decent AI and design choices rather than bump mapped, anti aliased, physics influenced 5 o'clock shadow it will all be for nought in my opinion.

Games: Backwards compatibility while one of my most desired features can probably be ignored owing to the cheapness of predecessors and absolute ease backups can be played on them (as well as better homebrew and video features for the most part: xbmc is still superior to anything the current consoles have shown me).
As for games the 360 has the best right now but as far as I have seen there is nothing a moderately powered PC could not play better for about the same money.
Future titles, I am biased here as I do not really care. See a release list and previews but basing a purchase on what might be seems like a moronic move to me much less buying on the promise of two or three games. Amount of shovelware I saw bandied about, I say this is why there are review sites and we hand around places like this.

Controllers, neither rate highly on my scale but I must say I prefer the 360 one.
Addons: a basic scam tactic perhaps but the 360 has had some decent ones.

Update potential:
It is tit for tat now and I wager it will be that way for as long as it takes to get to the toaster controlling level.

My suggestion: buy a/upgrade your PC, enjoy it all and much much more there and grab a nice second hand console in a year or two (my plan that seems to have worked thus far for several years now).
If you really need a console follow the backup trail.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 4, 2008)

Ha, I wish I could upgrade my PC, cuz right now it sicks balls, but I just don't have the money.  Plus, I enjoy console gaming more, and all I really want for my PC is an internet connection that is not frikkin' dial up and  some more room.  I'm not a real PC gamer, and I'd rather spend my money on a good console.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am afraid my knowledge of computer shops in Canada is less than passable but
PS3 (decent model (60 Gigs)): 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-PlayStation-C...02122992&sr=8-4
New PC, half decent and able to be upgrade. Latest games should be playable at acceptable settings (if you want resolution in the order of 2000x whatever with HDR lighting and 16aa you probably will need to look elsewhere, if you just want games you could do a whole lot worse):
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct....id=1055&subcat=
If you bother you could build a better one from parts (the 8XXX series of Nvidia cards is still not a must have for me: my 7900 GS cards still enable games of the latest and greatest variety).

Price: might as well be the same (PS3 is £1 more).

PC gets most of the games consoles do (with the bonus of mods, normally free online play and better graphics if that is your thing) and has several thousand more games, prices are lower (at the start and 5 months on) for games and backup ability well yeah. TV out is an option normally as standard (a load of my friends do it) and modern TVs (which you will want for a PS3/360 if you get one) are more than capable of acting as a nice monitor.
I am not saying do it but do not be so quick to dismiss.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 5, 2008)

Yah, buying a new TV is also necessary to enjoy console gaming, which means that you have to spend more money.  But, I was thinking that I could get a console first and then a nice gaming computer when I move out of my parents' house.  Which is in like 3 years or so.  By then I want a good job so I can afford all my favoured toys.


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 6, 2008)

FAST downloading patches for Console games isn't remotely like anything on the PC, with consoles you are pretty much guaranteed that the patch will work no fuss.
With PC's you still can have a miriad of issues when trying to update a game, but the issues mainly come when installing the thing and getting it to run in the first place.

You obviously enjoy your PC but the cost of running one at a decent level and the hassle associated with programs not running like they should prevents me from enjoying them anywhere near as much as my consoles.

But each to their own.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

360


----------

